# 4 Ply Bur Leaking



## Amexultima (Jul 5, 2011)

We recently did a repair on a 4 ply bur and gravel with some ponding water around a unit, the pitch pocket was obviously leaking as well as a few other issues. After repairing the issue the leak stopped occurring during the rains and now only leaks during hot days with lots of sun.

I core cut the roof in several areas to determine why and discovered that the insulation is saturated. Build up is metal deck, LW concrete, 1.5 yellow jacket, .5 perlite. 

There is about a 40 sq area that is saturated.

I explained the reason the building was leaking during the day now to the property manager and he seemed to understand it, now he has to approach the building owner and asked me to provide him with an article or something on the effects of heat cycles to prove to the owner the merit of a new roof.

My question to y'all is, where is such article?

Thanks!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

What was your explanation on why the roof was leaking?


----------



## briguyis1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Radiant heat from the sun effectively 'super heats' the old roof and forces any water to steam is one possible reason. Secondly, since it is 1/2" perlite, the original roofer used a grade 2 or 3 perlite, which is WELL KNOWN for HIGHER water absorption. Grade 1 is 1" thick, but the advantage is it has LOWER water absorption-at the expense of being less dense (low compressive strength)


----------



## ascrap2003 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is why a thermal inspection of the roof should be done before any repairs to find moisture that is hidden. Did you perform a thermal inspection prior? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

